# Skype and I Chat



## jar546 (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone use Skype or I-Chat?

Just got a new MacBook Pro for personal use and could not believe the clarity in the video feeds for Skype (free).  I  am finding it useful for video conferencing and thinking about incorporating it into the business.

Thoughts?


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Skype and I Chat

I have a macbook and used Skype to talk to our grandchild in South Dakota. Worked great


----------



## fatboy (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Skype and I Chat

Someone told me to check skype out for chatting with my son deployed in Iraq, but I am on dial-up for now, till this summer. I don't have a Mac, I assumed it worked on run of the mill PC's also, am I mistaken?  :?

Hopefully it will work for me, I was looking forward to it once I get the high-speed access.


----------



## JBI (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: Skype and I Chat

My wife used/s Skype on her laptop (PC), and was/is very happy with it. I just don't like to be seen...


----------



## RickAstoria (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Skype and I Chat



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> My wife used/s Skype on her laptop (PC), and was/is very happy with it. I just don't like to be seen...


You don't have to be seen or heard. It only matters if you have an eyeball (I mean webcam) and/or microphone hooked up. You can still type like Yahoo Messenger.


----------



## mueller (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Skype and I Chat

I started fooling around with skype a few months back but got side tracked until yesterday afternoon when I read this thread. Dug my old web camera out of the junk pile, found updated drivers, created a skype account and walllaaaaa. Instant headache. Lost all audio, speakers, headsets nothing works. Took 2 hours this morning to fix it. I think I will stick to my cell phone.


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: Skype and I Chat

Our daughter spent some time in Australia.  We set up a free Skype account and it worked OK.  Kind of slow with slight delays between messages.  We got used to it and learned to work with it and enjoyed the visual conversations while she was gone.  Fatboy, thanks to your son and all who serve.


----------

